# Cryptids



## Lensherr (May 30, 2017)

What are you guys' opinions on the possible existence of cryptids? For those not in the know, the Oxford English Dictionary defines *cryptid* as "an animal whose existence or survival to the present day is disputed or unsubstantiated". Think animals like Sasquatch, the Chuparcabra, the Yeti, and the Loch Ness Monster. Is there a possibility that any of these mythical beasts actually exist, or is it all just some elaborate hoax?


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 30, 2017)

@cumrobbery


----------



## cumrobbery (May 30, 2017)

I believe that many of them exist. Some very bizarre animals such as the kangaroo were once considered to be cryptids but they are very real. So a few of them probably exist at the very least.


----------



## AnOminous (May 30, 2017)

Lensherr said:


> What are you guys' opinions on the possible existence of cryptids? For those not in the know, the Oxford English Dictionary defines *cryptid* as "an animal whose existence or survival to the present day is disputed or unsubstantiated". Think animals like Sasquatch, the Chuparcabra, the Yeti, and the Loch Ness Monster. Is there a possibility that any of these mythical beasts actually exist, or is it all just some elaborate hoax?



I don't believe in any of those four, but there certainly have been creatures that were long thought extinct but then turned up very much alive, like the coelacanth.  Usually when people say "cryptid" they mean things the very existence of which is generally not believed, though.  We always knew that fish had existed at some point.


----------



## Cripple (May 30, 2017)

I believe some can exist, but there's plenty of hoaxes, so proceed with caution. I've never seen one but I have seen possible evidence (inexplicable property damage that invovled bite marks from no known predator in the area in sheet metal).


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 30, 2017)

I think they _had_ to have existed at one point in order to be remembered in the collective consciousness, even if it's mainly through word of mouth (or photography/video footage in the last century--the Fresno Alien's one of my favorites when it comes to this) as man is prone to boredom and imagination. Some cryptids are most likely just urban legends made manifest and thus why they're popular topics for horror games and movies, but some are more believable than others, I would say. Off the top of my head, the _Cadborosaurus willsi_? I can believe something like it once existed/still exists. The Tsuchinoko? Not so much. 

Something I still wish to believe is that Nessie or something similar was a thing at one point or another despite it being labeled as a hoax these days (though was that ever really confirmed when someone fessed up about it?). Part of it does stem from my love of dinosaurs since it's commonly believed to be a plesiosaur, but I do like to believe something _had_ to have taken a wrong turn and found its way into Loch Ness where it just stayed for the rest of its days.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (May 30, 2017)

Cryptids are bullshit. 

Biologist and find species they weren't even looking for all the time. If these animals were real, and considering how much public interest is there on them, we'd more convincing proof of their existence than your redneck cousin swearin' on his mum's grave that he saw big foot once. If the sighings were real, we'd have some big foot falling into a bear trap, or a Chupacabra getting torn by guard dogs.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 31, 2017)

Cryptids are fun. The more well known ones are probably all bullshit, but even then it's interesting to try and figure out where the believe comes from and the crazies who have dedicated their life to hunting Bigfoot or claim to have visited his crystal city make good cows.


----------



## TheImportantFart (May 31, 2017)

My personal take on Cryptids is that while I'm sure there's plenty of strange animals out there that haven't been discovered or some animals we thought were extinct that somehow survived, I don't believe stuff like the Loch Ness Monster exists, fun though it is to imagine that kind of stuff. I'm a sucker for horror stories and creepypastas, so while I don't think creatures like the Chupacabra or Bigfoot exist, the stories are the kind of thing I'll lap up.

That said, there are some extinct animals I'm actually quite relieved aren't around today. You ever heard of Megalodon? Basically, imagine a Great White Shark four times larger than the largest Great White that's ever been found.




 

Seriously, imagine being out scuba diving and running into that. It's bad enough when you bump into a Great White.


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 31, 2017)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Cryptids are bullshit.
> 
> Biologist and find species they weren't even looking for all the time. If these animals were real, and considering how much public interest is there on them, we'd more convincing proof of their existence than your redneck cousin swearin' on his mum's grave that he saw big foot once. If the sighings were real, we'd have some big foot falling into a bear trap, or a Chupacabra getting torn by guard dogs.


Well, giant cephalopods were considered cryptids, the legendary krakens are directly inspired by them for example.
Most cryptids are probably fake and people (not even only stupid or crazy ones) only believe having seen them because they have seen _something _and heard about this kind of rumors.
A few are certainly inspired by real elusive animals in not very well explored environements like the ocean, jungles,ect...


----------



## Fareal (May 31, 2017)

NESSIE IS OBVIOUSLY REAL


----------



## Cripple (May 31, 2017)

One of tbe cryptids that interests me is the Japanese ningen. I personally think it's an unknown white Antarctic whale over an unknown humanoid. A lot of unidentified  sounds come from the ocean and could easily be from unknown species.


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2017)

TheImportantFart said:


> Seriously, imagine being out scuba diving and running into that. It's bad enough when you bump into a Great White.



Part of why most sharks don't eat humans is we're not only not on their usual menu because of being on land, but we're also too large to guarantee an easy kill.  Most shark attacks on humans are a mistake.  If you were bite-sized compared to a shark they'd totally eat the fuck out of you, though.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 31, 2017)

I can believe "big hairy hominids in the woods Bigfoot" more than "interdimensional traveler and friend to the UFOs Bigfoot".


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 31, 2017)

Behold, the mythical two-headed hound... born with only one head!



Spoiler


----------



## Guy With Shit Opinions (Jun 1, 2017)

This may sound autistic, but I always assumed that the Yeti may have been the missing link in the evolutionary line between apes and humans and that's why tales of them exist.

It would also explain the Yeti's love of the Himalayas, because in that timeframe of the missing link we would've experienced the ice age, making Yetis the prime adaptation to survive such harsh environments that only exist today in those areas.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jun 1, 2017)

Bigfoot is definitely my favorite cryptid. I don't think that sasquatches exist in real life, though. I'm more of a bigfoot fan than a bigfoot believer. I think most reported sightings has to do with someone catching a glimpse of a bear in the woods. Bigfoot sightings seems to occur only in bear habitats.

I've taken a good look at the Patterson-Gimlin film, and to my eyes, it looks like someone wearing a jacket- and pants type costume,


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 1, 2017)

I remember when I was a kid in the 90s, local news ran a few pieces about a mysterious new species of large cat in the area, colored as dark as midnight. Rural folk got scared because no one knew anything about where it came from or what it might do. After some actual investigation it turned out it was just black cougars, probably one specific specimen who strayed too close to a farm and spooked some people. Minnesota has wild cougars and melanism (way too much pigment that turns their fur and everything pitch-black) is a very common genetic condition for the species so it was obviously a slow news day. 

Also in the 90s, local news ran a few pieces about a strange new animal reported by some folks who thought it was a cross between a rat and a squirrel; the papers called it a "sqrat". Turned out it was just a black squirrel with the same melanism condition as the cougar. The twin cities are as full of squirrels as any other city and I know several locations where almost all the squirrels are black because it's a dominant gene in every mating. 

Should've realized the scourge that was fake news back then.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 3, 2017)

I've got a few books o Bigfoot and stuff like that.
Personally I kinda do believe that things like Bigfoot (Sasquatch), Yeti , Yeren, Yowie, Orang Pendek and Almas ect could exist.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 3, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Personally I kinda do believe that things like Bigfoot (Sasquatch), Yeti , Yeren, Yowie, Orang Pendek and Almas ect could exist.


I wonder if there's any credence to old bigfoot mythologies because of homo sapiens' relationship with gigantopithecus? Evolutionarily speaking, they didn't go extinct all that long ago.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> I wonder if there's any credence to old bigfoot mythologies because of homo sapiens' relationship with gigantopithecus? Evolutionarily speaking, they didn't go extinct all that long ago.


A common theory now is that Bigfoot is a ancient human type creature like Homo Erectus ect.
Some people reckon that Orang Pendek are a surviving population of Homo Floresiensis.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 3, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> A common theory now is that Bigfoot is a ancient human type creature like Homo Erectus ect.
> Some people reckon that Orang Pendek are a surviving population of Homo Floresiensis.


Although I gotta think that the fossil record doesn't really support it in the end. Wouldn't we see more evidence?


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jun 3, 2017)

Here's one of my favourite fictional takes on Bigfoot.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Although I gotta think that the fossil record doesn't really support it in the end. Wouldn't we see more evidence?


They're still discovering new species of Homo.
When it comes to Gigantopithicus they've only ever found a few teeth and a jaw bone, so i'd say an undiscovered Homo type species could be possible.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 3, 2017)

The ol North American mountain ape. My favorite Bigfoot story is the Ape Canyon attack. 

The best chance of a real cryptid would be something sea based, which is why I hate swimming in water where I can't see the bottom..


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 4, 2017)

Over the past 20 years,  recording technology has become so prolific, so high-quality, and so easily disseminable to the public.

And yet, the "best" evidence for the existence of Bigfoot is a couple seconds of grainy 9mm film and the "best" evidence for Nessie are 50+ year old polaroids....

That should tell you how likely it is these things are real, and not hoaxes. 

As it gets easier in theory to get good evidence of Bigfoot, Nessie and UFOs, the pool of "Credible" sightings is dwindling.  It's now easier than ever to get a photograph of weird phenomenon, that meteor that lit up Russia a few years back? LIterally NOBODY knew it was coming, yet, at least 4 different car dashcams got good pictures of it..  And yet, all the trailcams and infrared scopes and motion sensors on the planet can't catch a glimpse of a shambling ape-man?

If cryptids like Bigfoots existed we'd see a lot more of them by now,  and not just inadvertently caught on security cameras that weren't even looking for him.  I think we'd see their bones in the fossil records, their remains preserved in Native artifacts, or the remains of one that died would be found before it had completely rotted away, someone's' dog would bring home a piece of one, or some loggers would find one that fell out of a tree or something, there is no such thing as an animal that can live in close proximity with humans for millions of years and NOT be detected in any way due ot some natural kind of willey we don't understand...

Humans try and fail to cover up the fact they existed in some place all time time, there's no way some giant ape with at least equal intellegence would do any better, eventually, one of them would get drunk and wander into traffic, despite any "bigfoot code" they had to keep themselves hidden from observation.

So you aren't just positing some unknown ape species, you're proposing one that's gone hundreds of human years undetected despite the fact we can now read your license plate from ORBIT....

YEah, sure....

Don't get me wrong, it would be awesome if they did exist, but the same holds true for unicorns, and aside from the stuffed plush variety, who really thinks they're real?


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 4, 2017)

Well yeah, bigfoots a ghost..


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 4, 2017)

Most of  the time it's just a bear or a dog with mange. Sometimes its a washed up, heavily decomposed whale carcass. Or a dead raccoon. I want to believe but I've become cynical.



TowinKarz said:


> And yet, the "best" evidence for the existence of Bigfoot is a couple seconds of grainy 9mm film and the "best" evidence for Nessie are 50+ year old polaroids....



The classic Nessie photo has been debunked. I don't believe the Patterson film has been definitively debunked, although the lack of corroborating evidence is compelling.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 4, 2017)

People have tried to find the golden bullet in the Patterson film for years that definitively debunks/authenticates it, and I"m with you, the fact nobody else has ever gotten film of another one to compare it to tells me that it's a guy in an ape suit with 99% certainty.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 4, 2017)

I always liked the U 28 monster, since it's such an odd story. One ship blows up another ship and accidentally blasts some giant seagoing crocodile along with it.



 

http://www.cryptopia.us/site/2010/11/u-28-abomination-atlantic-ocean/


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 4, 2017)

TowinKarz said:


> People have tried to find the golden bullet in the Patterson film for years that definitively debunks/authenticates it, and I"m with you, the fact nobody else has ever gotten film of another one to compare it to tells me that it's a guy in an ape suit with 99% certainty.



The damn suit had breasts. Hairy breasts. That's the detail that still bugs me. Either they filmed a female bigfoot or when Patternson had the suit made he said, "Give it boobies! That'll fuck with 'em!"


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 4, 2017)

Even with modern HD cameras wild Animals especially shy ones are still extremely hard to film. 
Now imagine a creature that is extremely shy of humans and has intelligence which is extremely comparable to our own, It's not unreasonable to think that a creature like that could stay hidden for so long?
With hundreds, even thousands of sightings every year there's definitely something going on.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 4, 2017)

TowinKarz said:


> the same holds true for unicorns, and aside from the stuffed plush variety, who really thinks they're real?



https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2012/11/30/north-korea-says-its-found-a-unicorn-lair


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 4, 2017)

sasquatch yes. the rest no, except possibly deep sea weirdness that we'll find eventually.

I did a ton of research into them a year or so back. Really interesting stories but... no, sadly enough, knowing anatomy and mammalian biology rules out most.

I do like the krasue, which is an obscure one to the west, and there was a South African one that is basically a massive bat with a giant dick that rapes guys, in their own beds. if they go sleep outside and tell people they were raped it won't come back. if they sleep in their own bed and don't, it comes back every night.

I guess there's areas where all the men sleep on their porches.

of course they're both totally not real, but still, folklore is some amazing shit.

as far as photos and satellites not seeing Bigfoot, think about search and rescue efforts. deep woods are where they're searching. you can't see through the canopy, you've got hundred square miles to cover or more, all that. if that person was purposely avoiding being found, there are places it would be impossible to find them.  big west coast forests, the Rockies, any larger undisturbed area. they may retreat from logging, human noises (amazonian tribes stay uncontacted because they do this).

I don't really think it's real, but it's possible.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 4, 2017)

To be honest i'm trying my best not to be overly spergy about this as I was obsessed with Cryptozoology when i was younger and still am a bit. Got about 8 books on Bigfoot , numerous others on multiple creatures and the entire Monster Quest collection.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 4, 2017)

@resonancer   It would be impossible to find a single person, maybe, but not just ANY person.  There's a difference between not being able to find Joe Blow, of Tacoma, Washington who is hiding somewhere in the woods versus not finding a single human at all in ALL of the Cascades after 30 years of looking.

And it doesn't really matter if Bigfoot "doesn't want' to be found, and is "avoiding" us.  So are plenty of other large fauna, like bears and moose, and we've got enough photos of them to make a new calendar every year. 

A single sasquatch may be able to avoid the dragnet, but not ALL of them.  To get a meaningful sized population that can breed enough to keep the species alive, and also not inbreed it to death, would mean you'd need THOUSANDS of these things, and that's' where the main evidence problem comes from for me: explaining how nobody ever finds the remains of a dead one of a population large enough that it should be producing, well, dead ones.   Aside from accidents like getting hit by a car or drowning, these things have got to age, get old, get sick, and die like everything else.  Yet, no one has ever found a carcass? In any state? From fresh to fossil? Sorry,no sell. 

Humans, nominally the smartest organisms on the planet, eventually make mistakes, so even if you want to propose human-level intelligence, you still haven't explained why they have this super ability to crumble to dust the instant their heart stops ticking.  Unless you think there's only one, in which case it'd have to be immortal too on top of everything else that would explain the lack of tangible, observable proof. 

The loopholes you have to keep inventing to explain the total lack of evidence that should be there is exactly why he's mythological, only a magical being could exist in the thousands and yet leave not a conclusive trace.  

I used to be a big (ha) Bigfoot proponent as a kid, but, as I grew up, no matter how much I didn't want to believe it, I had to admit, if science and logic are followed rigorously, no claim of Bigfoot passes the test of why we can't find one. 

That said, I'm more than willing to believe in deep-sea creatures we haven't found yet because of the challenges involved in going looking for them (We've put more men on the Moon more often than sent to the bottom of the Marianas Trench)  but a land-based giant ape indigenous to North AMerican woodlands? Not a chance.  But I'll happily eat crow if someone drags one into the Game Warden and asks for a tag.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 4, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> To be honest i'm trying my best not to be overly spergy about this as I was obsessed with Cryptozoology when i was younger and still am a bit. Got about 8 books on Bigfoot , numerous others on multiple creatures and the entire Monster Quest collection.


Right on, man. Same here. As utterly analytical and logic based as I am, I still WANT to believe in gigantopithicus americanus. I'll shit all over the shows and point out how fake they are, then be all 'squatch hunter' when someone doubts it. 

To wit: in the northeastern United States , there is ABSOLUTELY mountain lions that have either always lived here or have migrated from the west. For years all anyone could find was tracks and some blurry trail cam pics. Eventually one was hit by a car in Greenwich Ct. Even then, the EPA claims it was a pet that got loose or an aberration. Mainly because they don't want people thinking there's a known Mankiller stalking our trails. So, if a large, cunning carnivore can exist in one of the most populated regions of the US.. who knows.


----------



## pozilei (Jun 5, 2017)

I've loved cryptozoology ever since I was a child. Now, I don't believe the really famous ones like Bigfoot, the Chupacabra, Nessie, the Jersey Devil etc. are real - I just like them as scary monster stories. And as others have said their sightings might be a mixture of misidentifications, hoaxes and people just lying for the lulz or financial gain.

I do however think there's a good possibility that some animals commonly listed as cryptids might (still) be real. It could be possible that a few thylacines still knock about in remote parts of Tasmania or that a few sightings of big cats in places where there should be no big cats are down to some idiot thinking having a panther as a pet was a good idea and it escaped or was set loose. Or whatever weird shit might be lurking in the oceans.

Anyway, my fav has always been Mothman, he's the creepiest of them all.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 5, 2017)

Mothman mythology is like supermans powers: it's anything you want it to be depending on the story. Mothman is cryptid-prophetic-Angel-alien-psychic-demon-man-owl-monster.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 5, 2017)

http://sasquatchgenomeproject.org/index.html


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 5, 2017)

In my neck of the woods (woods in the loosest form of the word)  we have a local cryptid that has actually appeared on TV shows.






The Nightcrawler.  The guy who filmed the original video is very credible, and is extremely adamant that the video is NOT faked.  His family has been harassed by different people and news organizations that want them to admit it is fake, and they have never wavered, nit once as far as I know.  Even the church Father's and deacons have vouched for the family's honesty.  

I think it is fake, but a neighborhood kid prank, not by the family themselves.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 5, 2017)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> In my neck of the woods (woods in the loosest form of the word)  we have a local cryptid that has actually appeared on TV shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how could this prank have been pulled off? And why was this Family targeted?
It easy enough to just write it off as a prank but questions still need answered.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 5, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> But how could this prank have been pulled off? And why was this Family targeted?
> It easy enough to just write it off as a prank but questions still need answered.


A friend of mine lived in the neighborhood.  He said they9 are a notorious "GET OF MY LAWN!!!" family, and that area is _extremely _high crime, hence the cameras.  The family calls the cops on kids all the time for stupid shit. He told me that a kid was bragging to his son that his cousin did it, but that could just be bullshit.  Fact or Faked tried to reenact it, and they couldnt.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 5, 2017)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> A friend of mine lived in the neighborhood.  He said they9 are a notorious "GET OF MY LAWN!!!" family, and that area is _extremely _high crime, hence the cameras.  The family calls the cops on kids all the time for stupid shit. He told me that a kid was bragging to his son that his cousin did it, but that could just be bullshit.  Fact or Faked tried to reenact it, and they couldnt.


If a TV show with a big budget failed to replicate it then it'd be incredible to know some kids managed to pull off a very impractical prank.
I believe there is near ten people who claimed to be the Bigfoot in the Patterson–Gimlin film.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 5, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> If a TV show with a big budget failed to replicate it then it'd be incredible to know some kids managed to pull off a very impractical prank.
> I believe there is near ten people who claimed to be the Bigfoot in the Patterson–Gimlin film.


I do know that the Yosemite Nightcrawler was faked.  Supposedly there is some major mistakes made when the photoshoped the image together.  But they never could prove the Fresno one was faked.  I don't know tho.  The whole thing was really fishy (Fresno video) what with the actual video being a recording of a TV screen that was playing the original video.  The original video was either given to the police or taped over, according to different stories about it.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 5, 2017)

The thing with the Fresno nightcrawler is: why go with that effect? It's just such a weird choice. Walking pants? If they could pull that off, why not do something more "sexy" so to speak. It's comical weirdness makes it more spooky


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 6, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Even with modern HD cameras wild Animals especially shy ones are still extremely hard to film.
> Now imagine a creature that is extremely shy of humans and has intelligence which is extremely comparable to our own, It's not unreasonable to think that a creature like that could stay hidden for so long?
> With hundreds, even thousands of sightings every year there's definitely something going on.



We should still find physical evidence such as bones, hair, and tools. I also don't buy 'intelligence' as a reasonable explanation for their scarcity.  Dolphins are highly intelligent and they're generally as fascinated by us as we are by them.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 6, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> The thing with the Fresno nightcrawler is: why go with that effect? It's just such a weird choice. Walking pants? If they could pull that off, why not do something more "sexy" so to speak. It's comical weirdness makes it more spooky



I love those pants. I think because of dr seuss. it's the only explanation for why they'd pick that. also they seem easy enough to puppeteer.



Johnny Bravo said:


> We should still find physical evidence such as bones, hair, and tools. I also don't buy 'intelligence' as a reasonable explanation for their scarcity.  Dolphins are highly intelligent and they're generally as fascinated by us as we are by them.



I agree but I want them to exist anyway. I have done a lot of work on neanderthal remains/culture, to make up for the lack of sasquatch in real life.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> We should still find physical evidence such as bones, hair, and tools. I also don't buy 'intelligence' as a reasonable explanation for their scarcity.  Dolphins are highly intelligent and they're generally as fascinated by us as we are by them.


Hair, Structures, Footprints, Droppings and other things have been found, Plus the Hundreds maybe even thousands of sightings every year.
It depends how you think of them, Are they nothing more than a upright Gorilla, or are they a different species of Human?
When you see the potential for destructiveness and intrusiveness that Humans have, would you not believe it would be in their best interest to stay hidden from us?


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 6, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Hair, Structures, Footprints, Droppings and other things have been found, Plus the Hundreds maybe even thousands of sightings every year.
> It depends how you think of them, Are they nothing more than a upright Gorilla, or are they a different species of Human?
> When you see the potential for destructiveness and intrusiveness that Humans have, would you not believe it would be in their best interest to stay hidden from us?


see, now I believe it again. 

that's how on the fence I am. all I have to do is scroll up a little and I don't believe it, then scroll down and I do.

and you guys aren't even that convincing.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 6, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Hair, Structures, Footprints, Droppings and other things have been found, Plus the Hundreds maybe even thousands of sightings every year.
> It depends how you think of them, Are they nothing more than a upright Gorilla, or are they a different species of Human?



Hair and droppings usually come back as bear or deer when tested. Footprints can easily be faked. Structures can also be faked. I've seen _one_ compelling footprint, but it can't be ruled out for fakery either. Evidence isn't evidence unless it's verified.



ulsterscotsman said:


> When you see the potential for destructiveness and intrusiveness that Humans have, would you not believe it would be in their best interest to stay hidden from us?



How would bigfoot fucking know? It couldn't possibly understand the consequences of discovery.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 6, 2017)

It's a conspiracy of silence perpetrated and fostered by the national park service which was created by Theodore Roosevelt who was a documented proponent of the Sasquatch mythos!
Also.. Injun spirits..!


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Hair and droppings usually come back as bear or deer when tested. Footprints can easily be faked. Structures can also be faked. I've seen _one_ compelling footprint, but it can't be ruled out for fakery either. Evidence isn't evidence unless it's verified.


In fact some hair and dropping samples have came back as unknown hominid and while there has been alot of fake tracks, there has also been alot of compelling tracks that include things like dermal ridges.
Also very interesting ones like the "Cripplefoot" tracks.

 


Johnny Bravo said:


> How would bigfoot fucking know? It couldn't possibly understand the consequences of discovery.


We are not exactly talking about an about an average animal.


----------



## Chris did nothing wrong (Jun 6, 2017)

I was really into cryptids in high school and was an avid reader of forums and books centered on such topics. I sort of left the “true believer” phase several years ago, but I still read them on occasion.

I think cryptids provide an interesting insight in how humans view the natural world. Despite having raped nature for centuries, we still see it as a foreign place full of monsters.

 Plus, the theories explaining them are often as fun as the animals themselves. Did you know many scientists think that sea monster sightings are just whale dicks?


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Jun 6, 2017)

I love Cryptids, really do. I've always had a thing for them, but I don't particularly believe in things like Bigfoot or the Abominable Snowman or the Jersey Devil. mainly because I don't know much about them to draw a positive conclution.

My favourite 'hoax' of sorts, is the infamous' Seamonk' a cryptid from the 13th centrey that fisherman fished up and thought was a monk from the sea. It was really just a tropical sun fish that was in British waters for some reason that looked like a monk. The only remaining mystery to this day is how it looked like that.

The best cryptid however, is This guy.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Hair and droppings usually come back as bear or deer when tested. Footprints can easily be faked. Structures can also be faked. I've seen _one_ compelling footprint, but it can't be ruled out for fakery either. Evidence isn't evidence unless it's verified..



As far as I know, no hair sample has ever been brought to scientists and been credited to some unknown hominid.  Claims that such evidence has been found usually fall apart on close examination and it turns out Bigfoot fans are guilty of playing weasley games with words, i.e. - the lab says "this is probably black bear hair" , but it gets twisted into "lab not 100% certain it's NOT Bigfoot" by the time it reaches the newsletters...    and the stuff that is the most clearly NOT from a known animal, like tracks, is suspect since no one was there to see what made them.

And the "thousands of sightings" by people who are touted as "having no reason to lie" line up nicely when you overlay the natural habitat of the Black Bear over the map of where Bigfoot allegedly has been.

I get why he exists, we want so badly to BELIEVE he exists that we'll pry apart solid facts until we've found that comforting tiny bit of ambiguity that lets us think "it's not 100% certain" while forgetting the tons of certainty that had to be moved out of the way to get there.

I'm less enthusiastic about cryptids than the absolute bonkers stories about alien abductions, the kookier the better. 

I'm talking the Hopkinsville Goblin level goofy....

Cisco Grove "Robot" goofy....

Look em up if you haven't, you'll be amused.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 6, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> In fact some hair and dropping samples have came back as unknown hominid and while there has been alot of fake tracks, there has also been alot of compelling tracks that include things like dermal ridges.
> Also very interesting ones like the "Cripplefoot" tracks.



That's actually the track I find most compelling. I dunno what it is, but it's not normal.



ulsterscotsman said:


> We are not exactly talking about an about an average animal.



That doesn't answer my question. Unless bigfoot has a wifi connection and reads Wikipedia, it won't know shit about our ethics or the way we treat other animals. Their  primary experience with humans consists of a couple drunk assholes in the woods. If anything they would associate us with guns and food.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 6, 2017)

You can't make a definitive statement about the behavior of an animal not proven to exist....


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jun 6, 2017)

Cryptids are okay but I'm more inclined to be skeptical. I remember being a kid and that I loved watching anything with Bigfoot or the Sasquatch, the Loch Ness monster, and the infamous, alien chupacabra. 
Whenever my parents, friends, and I returned from Reno, NV on late nights, we'll drive on the freeway that surrounded by dense forests. Looking out the car window, I could imagine there were bigfoots out there walking around when nobody could see them do whatever in the forest.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> That doesn't answer my question. Unless bigfoot has a wifi connection and reads Wikipedia, it won't know shit about our ethics or the way we treat other animals. Their  primary experience with humans consists of a couple drunk assholes in the woods. If anything they would associate us with *Guns* and food.


Think of it like this, They've had time to study us from a distance and see the fucked up shit we do to each other and to Nature, why on earth would they want to not stay hidden from us.



TowinKarz said:


> You can't make a definitive statement about the behavior of an animal not proven to exist....


Sightings and people that have claimed to live close enough to the creatures.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Think of it like this, They've had time to study us from a distance and see the fucked up shit we do to each other and to Nature, why on earth would they want to not stay hidden from us.



Food is actually the more important association. Every animal that eats meat makes a risk benefit analysis before each hunt. If an animal is starving, or just sufficiently hungry, and they see the opportunity for food in an "abandoned" car or  campsite or even somebody's house they will take it if they think they can get away with it.

And again, what do you mean observe us? They're wild animals. Their first priority is survival. That means foraging, hunting, protecting their territory, and looking for a mate. They ain't got time to ponder the human condition.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Food is actually the more important association. Every animal that eats meat makes a risk benefit analysis before each hunt. If an animal is starving, or just sufficiently hungry, and they see the opportunity for food in an "abandoned" car or  campsite or even somebody's house they will take it if they think they can get away with it.
> 
> And again, what do you mean observe us? They're wild animals. Their first priority is survival. That means foraging, hunting, protecting their territory, and looking for a mate. They ain't got time to ponder the human condition.


They probably steal alot stuff, It just probably gets blamed on Raccoons and bears.

Again you way of thinking about them is that they are nothing more than a dumb upright gorilla.
I'm coming from a view that they are more that likely a Homo type species that have an intelligence very similar to our own, That they are capable of observing us like we do other animals, in their spare time.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 7, 2017)

Again, you are speculating on the likely behavior of an animal that HAS NEVER BEEN PROVEN to exist.  

 Your assertion that they must have human intellegence is no more valid, or invalid, than calling them a dumb ape because one has never been found to observe and make a call one-way or the other on how smart they are.

You'll have to get over the hurdle of proving said existance first before I'll go any further, and the "They're as smart as us" argument is just circular reasoning to explain the lack of evidence: they've hidden it all from us.

For millions of years?  So we cant find even a fossil?  A carcass?  A difinitive jawbone or skull?

They find the remains of murder victims all the time, ones hidden by intellegent humans intended not to be found, ever.

If we cant hide all the bodies forever, how come these giant wood apes apparently can, for however long they've exusted, and not fuck up once?

Unless they're omnipotent and superintellegent on top of too sneaky to photograph... and I doubt that.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

TowinKarz said:


> Again, you are speculating on the likely behavior of an animal that HAS NEVER BEEN PROVEN to exist.
> 
> Your assertion that they must have human intellegence is no more valid, or invalid, than calling them a dumb ape because one has never been found to observe and make a call one-way or the other on how smart they are.
> 
> ...


I'm going by what I've read.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 7, 2017)

It's funny, logically I'm aware that it's nigh impossible for an undiscovered primate to exist in North America, and would be the first to point it out.. but something about others doing it brings out my inner defensive 10 yr old. I'm like "weeell let's not be so hasty to rule out nephilum and paranormal origins of Sasquatch.."


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 7, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> It's funny, logically I'm aware that it's nigh impossible for an undiscovered primate to exist in North America, and would be the first to point it out.. but something about others doing it brings out my inner defensive 10 yr old. I'm like "weeell let's not be so hasty to rule out nephilum and paranormal origins of Sasquatch.."




I don't believe in them but I don't want to say they're not real. this thread is awesome, it's like watching ping pong.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Again you way of thinking about them is that they are nothing more than a dumb upright gorilla.
> I'm coming from a view that they are more that likely a Homo type species that have an intelligence very similar to our own



If they were of similar intelligence they would be living in tribes, making tools, jewelry, art, and would probably be more interested in trading with us than hiding. If not trade, they'd be lobbing spears at us every time we went into the woods. You know what's easier than hiding from your enemies? Killing them.



ulsterscotsman said:


> That they are capable of observing us like we do other animals, in their spare time.



Hunter gatherers don't have that much spare time. Some individuals might be able to devote time to observing us if they lived in large groups with a division of labor, but that doesn't seem to be the case. As I said before, tracks are usually found alone.

The types of behavior you're proposing simply aren't consistent with the evidence. (I use the term "evidence" loosely, assuming that eyewitness reports and physical traces are mostly accurate for the purpose of drawing conclusions about bigfoot behavior.)


----------



## Darndirty (Jun 7, 2017)

I think if any cryptid exists, its in the deep part of the oceans. We would have found something of bigfoot, and loch ness, how old does it hypothetically live, and wouldnt there have to be at least 2? Loch ness is not that big of a lake to hide in.

We do have to keep in mind that something like the giant squid was thought to be a cryptid at one point.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 7, 2017)

While also impossible, fuck I would love for Siberian mastodons to be real.  I've read that, up until recently, locals would still eat the thawed meat of long frozen carcasses.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jun 7, 2017)

Darndirty said:


> I think if any cryptid exists, its in the deep part of the oceans.


There's probably still stuff on land we don't know about, but it's mostly in the insect/plant kingdom. Still, some large animals remained undiscovered for ages in modern times. You see this?:



Spoiler: TW: Huge fuck-off spider










That's the Giant Huntsman Spider - the largest spider in the world by legspan. Know when it was discovered? 2001. It was one of thousands of new plant and animal species discovered in the Greater Mekong Subregion in Laos between 1997 and 2007. When it was discovered, the World Wildlife Fund for Nature commented: "some of these species really have no business being recently discovered".

Also, while they haven't found Nessie in Loch Ness, they _did_ find a type of fungus that they thought had gone extinct down there. But there's a huge difference between some clumps of fungus and a Plesiosaur.


----------



## Darndirty (Jun 7, 2017)

TheImportantFart said:


> There's probably still stuff on land we don't know about, but it's mostly in the insect/plant kingdom. Still, some large animals remained undiscovered for ages in modern times. You see this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concede a point about that. Alot of rainforest countries and most African equitorial countries still have tons of unexplored regions, mainly because these countries tend to be war zones and not safe for extended studies ie countries like Burma,Laos, all of africa, papau new guinea. Im sure well discover tons new insects like that spider, god damn that is horrifying. Like the spiders that can catch birds by spinning webs in between trees, gives me nightmares.

About bigfoot or the yeti, siberia is about the only place i could see it going unseen, maybe the extreme north of alaska or canada.

Completely off topic but theres a video on YouTube taken of a French research team meeting a village in papau new guinea, it was the first time they had evrr seen white people. And this was like 15 years ago. We were a cryptid to them until then


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> If they were of similar intelligence they would be living in tribes, making tools, jewelry, art, and would probably be more interested in trading with us than hiding. If not trade, they'd be lobbing spears at us every time we went into the woods. You know what's easier than hiding from your enemies? Killing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the "evidence" shows that they really don't want to be seen, what do they have to gain from us?


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 7, 2017)

What "evidence" exactly shows that?


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

TowinKarz said:


> What "evidence" exactly shows that?


Nothing more than eyewitness accounts.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 8, 2017)

TowinKarz said:


> Over the past 20 years, recording technology has become so prolific, so high-quality, and so easily disseminable to the public.
> 
> And yet, the "best" evidence for the existence of Bigfoot is a couple seconds of grainy 9mm film and the "best" evidence for Nessie are 50+ year old polaroids....


Agreed. We live in a world where I can see the top of my own head on my phone by zooming in a hidef satellite and anyone can become a master doxxer by knowing their target's first name and hair color. If Bigfoot were real, he'd have 5 million twitter followers and a legion of hangers-on using their cryptid cred to beg for more patreon bucks.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 8, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Agreed. We live in a world where I can see the top of my own head on my phone by zooming in a hidef satellite and anyone can become a master doxxer by knowing their target's first name and hair color. If Bigfoot were real, he'd have 5 million twitter followers and a legion of hangers-on using their cryptid cred to beg for more patreon bucks.


How could you forget about this absolutely amazing footage of a real Sasquatch that proves they exist.


Spoiler


----------



## Darndirty (Jun 8, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Nothing more than eyewitness accounts.



Eyewitness accounts are often the least credible, which is scary because in courtrooms its often the most damning. 

I couldn't tell you how many times a witness swore that the person they saw commit the crime in broad daylight 15 feet away is wrong.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 2, 2017)

When I was little and my family was driving down the shore I'd always look for the Jersey Devil when we were in the Pine Barrens. Fun times.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 2, 2017)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Cryptids are bullshit.
> 
> Biologist and find species they weren't even looking for all the time. If these animals were real, and considering how much public interest is there on them, we'd more convincing proof of their existence than your redneck cousin swearin' on his mum's grave that he saw big foot once. If the sighings were real, we'd have some big foot falling into a bear trap, or a Chupacabra getting torn by guard dogs.



The government hides this information. Duh.



TowinKarz said:


> For millions of years? So we cant find even a fossil? A carcass? A difinitive jawbone or skull?





Alec Benson Leary said:


> Although I gotta think that the fossil record doesn't really support it in the end. Wouldn't we see more evidence?


For real though, one thing I learned (from here of all places) is that fossils can be really really hard to find sometimes.
Why are there so many gaps in the fossil record for homo sapiens? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denisovan is a human ancestor that we only know about because of DNA sequencing and because they found like, two teeth and a finger bone in one specific cave. Apparently tons of stuff doesn't get fossilized, or we don't find it, or it gets lost in cataloging, there was a really good post on here about it I'll try to find.

Otherwise, giant squid are sort of a cryptid that we know exists. I also always wondered about dragons, since a few different cultures have dragon myths. I assumed that it was due to finding fossilized dinosaur remains, but someone recently told me that may not be the case?

Edit: Holy shit this is so obscure I'm actually surprised it was easy to find. Honey I Shrunk the Kids had a spinoff TV series without Rick Moranis (practically a cryptid himself) and the sasquatch has a british accent and just shut your face hole and watch it, it's a fucking experience. http://watchcartoonsonline.eu/watch...ey-hes-not-abominable-hes-just-misunderstood/


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 2, 2017)

melty said:


> Otherwise, giant squid are sort of a cryptid that we know exists. I also always wondered about dragons, since a few different cultures have dragon myths. I assumed that it was due to finding fossilized dinosaur remains, but someone recently told me that may not be the case?


Might be that, kinda like Cyclopes may be based on elephant skulls. Another theory is that they're a subconscious amalgamation of the predators we evolved to fear, as they combine reptilian/serpentine features with four legs (large cats) as well as wings and sometimes feathers (large birds of prey). Or someone just described an animal they saw (or thought they saw) and peoples' minds ran wild. Most likely a mix of all the above and more.

Though if cryptozoology has taught me anything, they were probably just based on owls and whale shark remains.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2017)

melty said:


> For real though, one thing I learned (from here of all places) is that fossils can be really really hard to find sometimes.
> Why are there so many gaps in the fossil record for homo sapiens? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denisovan is a human ancestor that we only know about because of DNA sequencing and because they found like, two teeth and a finger bone in one specific cave. Apparently tons of stuff doesn't get fossilized, or we don't find it, or it gets lost in cataloging, there was a really good post on here about it I'll try to find.



The fact these were alive as recently as 40,000 years ago seems to indicate a big push by the part of _homo sapiens sapiens_, the humans who are still alive, to eliminate anything that wasn't like them enough.  Humans have been terrible since prehistory.  We learned genocide well before we learned writing.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 2, 2017)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Might be that, kinda like Cyclopes may be based on elephant skulls. Another theory is that they're a subconscious amalgamation of the predators we evolved to fear, as they combine reptilian/serpentine features with four legs (large cats) as well as wings and sometimes feathers (large birds of prey). Or someone just described an animal they saw (or thought they saw) and peoples' minds ran wild. Most likely a mix of all the above and more.
> 
> Though if cryptozoology has taught me anything, they were probably just based on owls and whale shark remains.


I think I heard a similar theory about aliens? I also did not know that theory about cyclops. I assumed it was because of the rare holoprosencephaly birth defect. (NSFL)

There is enough interesting stuff on this planet and its history to entertain anyone without making up animals, but people are always afraid and intrigued by the unknown.


AnOminous said:


> We learned genocide well before we learned writing.


And then we find the unknown and kill it.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The fact these were alive as recently as 40,000 years ago seems to indicate a big push by the part of _homo sapiens sapiens_, the humans who are still alive, to eliminate anything that wasn't like them enough.  Humans have been terrible since prehistory.  We learned genocide well before we learned writing.


My favorite thing is the last place Netherdeals lived was this cave


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 2, 2017)

melty said:


> I also did not know that theory about cyclops. I assumed it was because of the rare holoprosencephaly birth defect. (NSFL)


Again, might be either or both but the nasal cavity in an elephant's skull can appear like a single, large eye socket if you don't know what you're looking at (or want to see something fantastical), the same way a decomposed whale shark can look suspiciously like a plesiosaur once its lower jaw rots off.


----------



## beansntoast (Jul 2, 2017)

not really about cryptids but still:
didn't humans interbreed with neanderthals and denisovans? I definitely know that all humans outside of africa have traces of neanderthal DNA, not sure about denisovans though

baleen whale skulls often get mistaken for sea moster remains, too


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jul 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The fact these were alive as recently as 40,000 years ago seems to indicate a big push by the part of _homo sapiens sapiens_, the humans who are still alive, to eliminate anything that wasn't like them enough. Humans have been terrible since prehistory. We learned genocide well before we learned writing.


Well, it's not really "genocide" when we just out-compete another species. Resources were scarce before we invented refrigerators and tv dinners.

I've also heard that a lot of the ancient homo species (genus not dix) didn't necessarily die to the last man because of sapiens encroachment, it's more likely they just bred into humanity and sapiens dominated the course of genetic history because we had more numbers or weren't as impacted by some disaster or another.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 2, 2017)

beansntoast said:


> didn't humans interbreed with neanderthals and denisovans? I definitely know that all humans outside of africa have traces of neanderthal DNA, not sure about denisovans though





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Denisovans shared a common origin with Neanderthals, that they ranged from Siberia to Southeast Asia, and that they lived among and interbred with the ancestors of some modern humans, with about 3% to 5% of the DNA of Melanesians and @Dynastia deriving from Denisovans.[10][11][12][13]


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Well, it's not really "genocide" when we just out-compete another species. Resources were scarce before we invented refrigerators and tv dinners.
> 
> I've also heard that a lot of the ancient homo species (genus not dix) didn't necessarily die to the last man because of sapiens encroachment, it's more likely they just bred into humanity and sapiens dominated the course of genetic history because we had more numbers or weren't as impacted by some disaster or another.



I'm sure we were totally nice to them and they just politely fell over and died.


----------



## Caesare (Jul 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I'm sure we were totally nice to them and they just politely fell over and died.



You don't think primitive savages were considerate then?


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 2, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toba_catastrophe_theory


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2017)

melty said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toba_catastrophe_theory



That would still be tens of thousands of years before the last of the competing subspecies of humanity other than ours died off entirely.  Assuming you even consider them subspecies.  They were certainly as much like us as dog breeds are like other dog breeds, could interbreed, and at around the same time, had around the same level of civilization.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jul 2, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Well, it's not really "genocide" when we just out-compete another species. Resources were scarce before we invented refrigerators and tv dinners.
> 
> I've also heard that a lot of the ancient homo species (genus not dix) didn't necessarily die to the last man because of sapiens encroachment, it's more likely they just bred into humanity and sapiens dominated the course of genetic history because we had more numbers or weren't as impacted by some disaster or another.


The dingo will eventually dissapear not due to hunting or destruction of their habitat, but because they interbreed too much with domestic dogs, and "pure" dogs outnumber "pure" dingos.

It's not really hard to believe the same thing happened to the homo sapiens and other hominids.


----------



## Un Platano (Jul 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That would still be tens of thousands of years before the last of the competing subspecies of humanity other than ours died off entirely.  Assuming you even consider them subspecies.  They were certainly as much like us as dog breeds are like other dog breeds, could interbreed, and at around the same time, had around the same level of civilization.


Neanderthals had several morphological disadvantages compared to humans though. Modern humans have much greater dexterity than neanderthals did, including narrower fingers and limbs (likely a result of their northerly distriburion) and muscle structure that allowed more precision at the cost of strength. That was fine for neanderthals 200,000 years ago when the pinnacle of technology was a slightly pointed rock, but the morphology of the more southerly homo sapiens proved to be more useful for developing and using more advanced technology, which develops much, much faster than evolution does. That made them naturally better at gathering resources, which made them able to out compete and assimilate the other species. Outcompeting in this sense refers to killing more mammoths and by extension starving the neanderthals, which in combination with assimilation makes a far more likely scenario than active genocide.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> Neanderthals had several morphological disadvantages compared to humans though. Modern humans have much greater dexterity than neanderthals did, including narrower fingers and limbs (likely a result of their northerly distriburion) and muscle structure that allowed more precision at the cost of strength. That was fine for neanderthals 200,000 years ago when the pinnacle of technology was a slightly pointed rock, but the morphology of the more southerly homo sapiens proved to be more useful for developing and using more advanced technology, which develops much, much faster than evolution does. That made them naturally better at gathering resources, which made them able to out compete and assimilate the other species. Outcompeting in this sense refers to killing more mammoths and by extension starving the neanderthals, which in combination with assimilation makes a far more likely scenario than active genocide.



Also, prevailing theories are also that they were pretty nice and fairly non-violent compared to us.  It's not really that much of a logical leap from that to the conclusion that we out-murdered and out-raped them.  The only reason they have any genetic heritage at all is the rape part.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jul 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Also, prevailing theories are also that they were pretty nice and fairly non-violent compared to us.  It's not really that much of a logical leap from that to the conclusion that we out-murdered and out-raped them.  The only reason they have any genetic heritage at all is the rape part.


I don't think it really matters what terrible crimes our ancestors committed 30,000 years before we figured out writing.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Also, prevailing theories are also that they were pretty nice and fairly non-violent compared to us.  It's not really that much of a logical leap from that to the conclusion that we out-murdered and out-raped them.  The only reason they have any genetic heritage at all is the rape part.



We made Pangaea great again.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 2, 2017)

I remember in my hometown there was something about a "lake monster" siting going around. So everyone got spooked and also nicknamed the thing "Woodsy" due to where I lived--it's a Minnesota place so lakes and woods are everywhere up north by Canada. So then folks started to go fishing a lot more often in hopes to discover the monster, but it just turned out that "Woodsy" was just a giant sturgeon.


Spoiler: not the actual Woodsy but a photo for reference 









Also, my hometown believes there's a giant walleye named Willie living in the lake and we have a monument to worship him.


Spoiler: Willie!











Spoiler: we put bras on him sometimes


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 2, 2017)

I still think we are the aliens.


----------



## Taily Puff (Jul 2, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> I don't think it really matters what terrible crimes our ancestors committed 30,000 years before we figured out writing.



I think people with neanderthal DNA deserve reparations from anyone without it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> I don't think it really matters what terrible crimes our ancestors committed 30,000 years before we figured out writing.



Anthropologists tend to disagree and are terribly interested in all the shit that went on long ago.   At the very least, it's interesting.  It has a lot to do with how we are today.  Also, all that shit happened well before we had any formal idea of what "crimes" even were, although there is pre-writing evidence that moral codes and concepts of sin and right and wrong existed before they were written down.  So did language.

I'm fascinated by our earliest cultures.



Taily Puff said:


> I think people with neanderthal DNA deserve reparations from anyone without it.



That's probably white people, incidentally.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jul 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That's probably white people, incidentally.


White _males _specifically.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jul 3, 2017)

As if white guilt wasn't bad enough, now I have to have male guilt, hominid guilt and_ homo sapiens_ guilt too.....


----------



## FaygoFagYo (Jul 3, 2017)

The government is definitely hiding something, but I don't think it's Bigfoot or the like.  I'm more inclined to believe their are puppeteer races (i.e. reptilians, aliens, etc.) rather than just a supernatural wild animal.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The fact these were alive as recently as 40,000 years ago seems to indicate a big push by the part of _homo sapiens sapiens_, the humans who are still alive, to eliminate anything that wasn't like them enough.  Humans have been terrible since prehistory.  We learned genocide well before we learned writing.



Hard to have a concept of genocide when you live in a tribe of roughly 100 people and rarely see strangers. Tribes kill other tribes, not entire races. If Neanderthals were wiped out by human aggression during this early stage of our history then it only stands to reason that Neanderthals must have been a failing species, already on the road to extinction. 

Hell, Hitler had access to tanks and trains and chemical weapons and fucking nukes and he still couldn't destroy the Jews. A few scattered groups of scruffy primitive humans with pointy sticks ain't gonna do shit to a thriving homonid species of similiar intelligence.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jul 4, 2017)

Agreed.

I have no doubt we might have caved in the heads of Neandertals if we found them trying to move into "our" territory.  That's natural competition. 

But I have a hard time believing that early humans made a concerted effort to follow them home and wipe them out at the source.  Once you chased them over the hill, you were done.  No animal, not even primates, goes to the effort to deliberately genocide it's competition, it makes more sense to simply out produce and overwhelm them with numbers than to go to the costly and risky option of waging war, which you'd have to be pretty highly evolved to even logically "get" the ramifications of in the first place.

Much of the "Humans deliberately killed the Neandertal in history's first crime" is a narrative not advanced by anthropologists as much as it is by sociologists and touchy-feely people whose worldview rests to some degree on the idea that humans are bastards, and here's the proof.


----------



## His Dewliness (Jul 4, 2017)

I think I've reached the point where I don't believe in Cryptids in the western world i.e. Bigfoot, Nessie, Mothman, that Australian worm thing. Just because most of them are described as being pretty physically big and it's hard to believe that nobody has found so much as a corpse of any of them at any point in the last 30 years or so.

I definitely believe there's some weird unknown stuff in the oceans though, since they've hardly been explored at all, I'm not sure there are any actual cryptids there though since I don't know of any tales/legends about sea creatures that aren't krakens or mermaids.

There's probably a few good cryptids in S.E. Asia and Central Africa that haven't been found though since there's tonnes of local legends and there's jungle etc that people very rarely enter. It's still pretty hard to track big cats in relatively developed areas (compared to the middle of the Congo) so I think it's very possible there's some weird creatures tucked away in the deep jungle.


----------



## Hui (Jul 4, 2017)

Spoiler











 If only...also the Mothman.


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 4, 2017)

Unicorns are real tbh


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 4, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Unicorns are real tbh


Yeah but they're North Koreans so fuck them.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jul 23, 2017)

Any accounts of the Megalodon still existing?


----------



## Un Platano (Jul 25, 2017)

Apocalypso said:


> Any accounts of the Megalodon still existing?


Megalodon can very confidently be declared long extinct because there's simply no way something that big could be hiding from us this whole time. The ocean is big, and it has hidden lots of big things from us (like the colossal squid), but Megalodon's not comparable to that. Megalodon lived near the surface of the water, and we know that area of the ocean enough that we don't find huge new animals there anymore. I wouldn't be that surprised if giant unknown animals keep appearing from the depths, but Megalodon isn't one of them.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 29, 2017)

I saw a guy wearing this shirt earlier today:





The kicker is that I saw him at IKEA in Malmö, Sweden.


----------



## Hui (Jul 29, 2017)

Is the Chupacabra one?


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 1, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> Megalodon can very confidently be declared long extinct because there's simply no way something that big could be hiding from us this whole time. The ocean is big, and it has hidden lots of big things from us (like the colossal squid), but Megalodon's not comparable to that. Megalodon lived near the surface of the water, and we know that area of the ocean enough that we don't find huge new animals there anymore. I wouldn't be that surprised if giant unknown animals keep appearing from the depths, but Megalodon isn't one of them.


There's a book called _Meg _that explains that by stating that Megaladon adapted to live in the deepest depths of the ocean (specifically the Mariana Trench), so it has been able to elude mankind's eyes.


----------



## Un Platano (Aug 1, 2017)

Lensherr said:


> There's a book called _Meg _that explains that by stating that Megaladon adapted to live in the deepest depths of the ocean (specifically the Mariana Trench), so it has been able to elude mankind's eyes.


What reason is there to believe that it adapted to the deep sea and has been hidden from us as a result other than pointless hope that it's still alive? I could say that any extinct sea animal- trilobites, ammonites, dunkleosteus, anything- is still alive and we just can't see them. That's not a good theory because it's unfalsifiable and the only reason to think it is because you personally wish it were true.


----------



## Positron (Aug 2, 2017)

Lensherr said:


> There's a book called _Meg _that explains that by stating that Megaladon adapted to live in the deepest depths of the ocean (specifically the Mariana Trench), so it has been able to elude mankind's eyes.


I won't bet on that.  The abyssal depths has close to zero biological productivity, except around the isolated hydrothermal vents where giant tubeworms thrive, and the fallout of organic matter from the surface ("marine snow") is not nearly enough to sustain a reproducing community of giant sharks.


----------



## Taily Puff (Aug 2, 2017)

Positron said:


> I won't bet on that.  The abyssal depths has close to zero biological productivity, except around the isolated hydrothermal vents where giant tubeworms thrive, and the fallout of organic matter from the surface ("marine snow") is not nearly enough to sustain a reproducing community of giant sharks.



What if they evolved into lava sharks and live in the geothermal vents now?

Checkmate kiwis.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Mar 19, 2019)

ulsterscotsman said:


> I'm going by what I've read.


Past drunk me is spergy and retarded.

While I love the whole cryptozoology thing I have to admit the whole "Bigfoot Community" thing is very thread worthy.
I remember back in 2012/2013 a conman called Rick Dyer claimed he shot a Bigfoot and the aftermath of it caused the gayest of gay ops on Facebook between Pro Dyer and Anti Dyer Bigfoot group such as "Bigfoot Warz". Thinking back a bunch of grown ass people and boomers running gay ops on each other and fighting on facebook over Bigfoot was hilarious.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 20, 2019)

No, fake animals aren't real. If they were real, they'd be animals, not cryptids.


Sperglord Dante said:


> Cryptids are bullshit.
> 
> Biologist and find species they weren't even looking for all the time. If these animals were real, and considering how much public interest is there on them, we'd more convincing proof of their existence than your redneck cousin swearin' on his mum's grave that he saw big foot once. If the sighings were real, we'd have some big foot falling into a bear trap, or a Chupacabra getting torn by guard dogs.


Hey look, this guy said it already. What sperglord said.


----------



## cumrobbery (Mar 20, 2019)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Past drunk me is spergy and exceptional.
> 
> While I love the whole cryptozoology thing I have to admit the whole "Bigfoot Community" thing is very thread worthy.
> I remember back in 2012/2013 a conman called Rick Dyer claimed he shot a Bigfoot and the aftermath of it caused the gayest of gay ops on Facebook between Pro Dyer and Anti Dyer Bigfoot group such as "Bigfoot Warz". Thinking back a bunch of grown ass people and boomers running gay ops on each other and fighting on facebook over Bigfoot was hilarious.


that's fucking awesome


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Mar 20, 2019)

cumrobbery said:


> that's fucking awesome


It was, in hindsight I wish I had archived a lot of it.
Look like old "Dick Ryder'' is running short on money and trying to start the hoax again.
"I swears guys it's real this time, I actually shot a bigfoot and have the body!!1!!1





Oh yeah he said he was releasing DVDs of the Bigfoot shooting and body and charged people $30 - $50 Dollars for them and of course never shipped them LOL.





He got a fake body made up and took it on tour.


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 20, 2019)

TREYtheExplainer has a lot of great videos about cryptids. The first half of the video usually goes over the initial evidence and often that's enough to disprove them, but in the second half he actually gives an example of what a real animal that meets the description would be like and how it would act.









						Did the Flatwoods Monster Exist?
					

Another cryptozoology video! Today we examine a rather strange and famous cryptid from West Virginia, the Flatwoods Monster. We will go over everything from ...




					www.youtube.com
				




he's got a ton of other great vids to, super great channel.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 20, 2019)

I feel like FO76 handled the cryptids very well in my opinion.
also, this might be only tangently related to the topic on hand, but do you think we'll ever get a cryptid based isekai manga?


----------



## din365 (Mar 20, 2019)

well, you gotta give him credit for at least trying to make a fake bigfoot. The thing I've personally noticed is that once cellphone cameras became a thing and got increasingly less potato-like, reports of these cryptids seem less common, and the ones that do pop up are still on potato-ish "trail cams".

However, I think cryptids(or at least the hunters of them) are like psychics. There's a bunch of fakes out here just looking for their 15 minutes of fame like Rick Dyer, and when they get called out, they come up with the lamest excuses. "the federal government took my other bigfoot" or "they made me sign a NDA" are just the classic "my dog ate my proof" kind of BS that any two-bit huckster does. 

Now, if there really is a sasquatch or a cryptid out there, then chance are it probably really is just an undiscovered species, but these scammy cryptid hunters pretty much ruin any chance of any actual authentic proof to be taken seriously. they ironically hurt the hunt.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 21, 2019)

din365 said:


> well, you gotta give him credit for at least trying to make a fake bigfoot. The thing I've personally noticed is that once cellphone cameras became a thing and got increasingly less potato-like, reports of these cryptids seem less common, and the ones that do pop up are still on potato-ish "trail cams".
> 
> However, I think cryptids(or at least the hunters of them) are like psychics. There's a bunch of fakes out here just looking for their 15 minutes of fame like Rick Dyer, and when they get called out, they come up with the lamest excuses. "the federal government took my other bigfoot" or "they made me sign a NDA" are just the classic "my dog ate my proof" kind of BS that any two-bit huckster does.
> 
> Now, if there really is a sasquatch or a cryptid out there, then chance are it probably really is just an undiscovered species, but these scammy cryptid hunters pretty much ruin any chance of any actual authentic proof to be taken seriously. they ironically hurt the hunt.


A man sized gorilla in the woods in the US would have been noticed by someone with a working camera by now. A giant fucking dinosaur in a scottish lake would certainly need to eat, and you'd think, again, someone with a working camera would have noticed it.

So the only "maybe it's real" cryptids at this point in time would be ones that are small enough to miss, similar enough to a known species to be mistaken for it, or in a place humans just don't go much, like the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm really interested in the ningen right now.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 23, 2019)

The more we find out about dinosaurs the less likely I find mythical creatures. Supposedly dinos didn't even roar, and more or less looked like giant chickens. If even our most "extreme" animals are upscaled chicken, why would devilish hounds exist?

That said, I come from a small Scandinavian town, and my grandfather was a big deal here. He wrote a lot of journals on local sightings, opinions etc etc, which also included a large amount of supernatural shit. Gnomes, Helhest, etc. One story that stood out was a beached, broken-in ship on the beach. Walking past, an old man suddenly felt an immense weight on his back, supposedly a spectral drowned sailor from said boat. He said, "If you let me go, I'll return tomorrow". Weight disappear, and reappeared once he passed by again.

I find these sorts of smalltime stories vastly more believeable than the grand scale everything in mainstream media has been inflated to. Also, humans are pricks and do everything for fame. Any and all evidence on anything is fabricated, which is sad in a way. Our only hope is the deep waters, and at best it's small jellylike fish, and not behemoths who'd die under the pressure.



I mean fuck. An animal wouldn't casually turn around and keep walking. Everything from bears to cats stand still and analyze. How can the adults who faked this not get such a simple thing right?


----------



## Anonymous For This (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm not sure if you could really classify it as a 'cryptid', but I honestly believe the Tasmanian Tiger is still running around somewhere.  There's been far too many sightings and too many universities throwing real money into trying to find them for me to think they're just another Big Foot or Nessie.  The Outback is also one of the largest and least populated places left on earth.  And drunk abos and Aussies don't make good witnesses. 

Kiwi Bird is total shit, though, that thing can't be real.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 25, 2019)

ulsterscotsman said:


> He got a fake body made up and took it on tour.


The immediate failure with these kind of things is how they always look too perfect. Perfect mane, perfect color, perfectly preserved and like you'd imagine it. When we find new species, or even study the inbetweens like half-ape humans; they're fucking ugly. Not even monkeys have as perfect coats as bigfoots do, so they'd be evolving in a completely different way than humans did, and then you'd have to answer 'why?', opening up a whole new path.

Every farmland animal today looks flawless in a way. Four legs, sheep face, wooly coat, horns. How would something of this caliber in the shape of Bigfoot be alive and not thriving? Creatures die because their bodies aren't optimal. The whole idea of a suboptimal creature walking around, worthy of a nickname and mythos, is some romanticized bullshit from the medieval times.

Too many years have passed for imperfect creatures to exist. They wouldn't thrive; they'd be gone. It ends there, as boring as it is. And crazy lab experiments are like.. Cloning sheep. Again, if it went wrong, it'd die.


Anonymous For This said:


> I honestly believe the Tasmanian Tiger is still running around somewhere


This is my point exactly. It looks like an animal. Four legs, coat, tail, teeth; a variation of something we have a lot of already. The closest we've come to bigfoot must've been an abnormally large monkey that had normal-sized kids and died.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 25, 2019)

Lensherr said:


> What are you guys' opinions on the possible existence of cryptids? For those not in the know, the Oxford English Dictionary defines *cryptid* as "an animal whose existence or survival to the present day is disputed or unsubstantiated". Think animals like Sasquatch, the Chuparcabra, the Yeti, and the Loch Ness Monster. Is there a possibility that any of these mythical beasts actually exist, or is it all just some elaborate hoax?


Dreams come true and are real. Real life and reality are the biggest hoaxes ever. I do believe all of those mentioned above are real and they rule over us like Gods. We should worship them on some level.


----------



## Bum Driller (May 18, 2019)

I would say that some of the better known cryptids might have existed at some point in the past, leaving some kind of memory trace on human culture/collective consciousness, but it's highly likely that they have gone extinct by now, most likely quite long time ago. Only possibility for them still existing would be that some powerful organization of humans would be keeping them alive and hidden really well, which is theoretically possible but not very likely. Why would anyone do that?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 18, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> I would say that some of the better known cryptids might have existed at some point in the past, leaving some kind of memory trace on human culture/collective consciousness


Sort of like how Europeans have an ungodly number of myths regarding humanlike monsters and then it turned out that Neanderthals were still living in northern Europe when modern humans arrived there?


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 18, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> I would say that some of the better known cryptids might have existed at some point in the past, leaving some kind of memory trace on human culture/collective consciousness, but it's highly likely that they have gone extinct by now, most likely quite long time ago. Only possibility for them still existing would be that some powerful organization of humans would be keeping them alive and hidden really well, which is theoretically possible but not very likely. Why would anyone do that?


This is what's supposedly happening with the Tazmanian Tiger..

Although non-blurry footage did turn up a few times that people have triangulated a general area on where they could be. It's a real possibility that a private game reserve has been breeding them and wants the public to not know of them until the numbers are sufficient. The supposed problem is, is that the tigers were real weak to diseases that originated from domesticated dogs and that humans can also transmit the germs to the tigers themselves.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 28, 2019)

Bigfoot confirmed, science btfo





even if bigfoots were invisible and never left footprints or took shits, naturalists would still be able to detect the presence of a big ass animal through the predation rates and population of other species. apex predators exert a huge influence on their surroundings. there are only like 100 wolves in Yellowstone and consider how much they impact their ecosystem. an "intelligent" hominid bigger than man would have to eat more than a wolf. the absence of bigfoot's influence in competition for the scarce resources available should be all the proof you need it is a fiction.

if bigfoot was real they'd be like bears and constantly trying to get into our garbage cans. also if they were real then cryptid idiots would make up something else to believe, because they have zero interest in actual biology


----------



## Otterly (May 28, 2019)

Oooh what a great thread!

Nessie:  Loch Ness is DULL and there’s not much to stop for. Even the chip shop in Drumnadrochit is crap. West of Loch Ness are some of the best walks in Scotland but Loch Ness is dullsville. Hence Nessie was made up by the tourist board. 

Bigfoot - very possibly a folk memory of another hominid species. Ditto the Australian bunyip. There’s quite an interesting book called ‘the edge of memory’ Which looks at just how far back oral tradition goes in some societies (basically 10,000 years.) this shouldn’t be a surprise- many civilisations have flood myths and there were insane floods thousands of years back. We are finding new hominids all the time, like the tiny ones on Flores. It’s not impossible that folk memory persists.

Science does occasionally pull some random mid sized mammal out of a remote forest somewhere, I can well believe there are things we haven’t found yet. Look at stuff that was thought to be extinct like the Takahe in NZ.

Off down a cryptid rabbit hole now!

Edited to add: in the sea, frankly anything could be there


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 28, 2019)

Otterly said:


> Edited to add: in the sea, frankly anything could be there


it's not a blank canvas for human imagination. marine biology can tell us what ecosystems exist, where they exist, the variety and amount of life they support, and requisite physiology that adapts animals to those conditions. cryptid people never discover anything ever because they only care about stories and not the natural realities of what's possible.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (May 28, 2019)

The way I see it, most terrestrial cryptids are either straight up bullshit or mistaken for legitimate, already existing animals. But I would wager that surely there have been at least a couple instances where, many years ago, people have come across unknown creatures before modern recording technology was up to speed/existed at all/prevalent enough for the average Joe to own one. Though by now those creatures have no doubt long gone extinct before modern science could clarify the truth.

However, seagoing cryptids are a whole different can of worms. The ocean is an extremely vast, largely unexplored place, especially the deep sea (we have more knowledge about the moon than we do the endless abyssal plains). Every deep sea dive yields new discoveries, new species, new understanding about the world deep below. There's no telling what strange and unimaginable animals lurk within the crushing depths.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 27, 2021)

It's a shame this topic is so dead, since cryptids are one of those lolcow-adjacent topics.

Dogman's become pretty interesting to me, in the sense that it started out as a self-declared radio prank but through sheer persistence it has become a "legitimate" cryptid (basically canine Bigfoot), complete with boomers retelling their stories on call-in shows. It puts other cryptids into perspective, apparently all you need is time and a steady trickle of material to create one. Plus, in Dogman's case, there's a lot of cross-pollination with native myths, werewolf legends (and the southern Rougarou) and the Bray Road Beast (which I think has been pretty much absorbed into the whole Dogman thing).


----------



## Caustic Gelatin (Jan 27, 2021)

I believe in bigfoot and I like to think he believes in me to.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Feb 2, 2021)

I was a BIG cryptozoology nerd when I was a kid, and when creepypastas came to prominence in my early adolescent years (2013), that was right up my alley. I was also a fan of the _Lost Tapes_ show that aired on Animal Planet in the early 2010s (though funnily enough, I never got into _Secret Saturdays_).

For those unaware, _Lost Tapes_ was a found footage-esque show that dealt with a different creature every episode. My favorite episodes were the ones that focused on the Dover Demon, the kraken, and the poltergeist episode as well. I'm kind of disappointed they never did an episode on Nessie or the Loveland Frog, but I think the episodes about the Monster of Monterey (a plesiosaur) and reptilians covered those general ideas respectively.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Feb 2, 2021)

The one cryptid that fascinated me was the "giant anaconda" that was photographed in the Belgian Congo in 1959 by a decorated WW II pilot (Remy Van Lierde, who has his own wikipedia article for his service).






Anacondas don't live in Africa so it was probably not an anaconda, if even real.

Something looks off about the photograph, but it was taken in the 50s in a helicopter and I doubt a decorated WW II pilot would go through the effort of faking a giant snake, but who the hell knows. 

My personal guess is that it was a big ass snake, but probably more like 15 feet long and not an anaconda


----------



## Calandrino (Feb 2, 2021)

I really, really, really like this image.





Rargh, I'm el chupacabra! Imma get you!


----------



## FunPosting101 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hearing some of the stuff about Bigfoot and cultural memories makes me wonder how much of a shitstorm you'd see if we actually found a living species of hominids other than ourselves on this planet.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 2, 2021)

I feel like most kids who were on the Internet around the rise of YouTube, say around 2010-ish, had at least a passing interest in Cryptids. Because who doesn't love stories about monsters, after all?
Anyways, the closest I come to being a True & Honest Believer is that there is probably enough weird things in the ocean that could wash up, and enough conditions that could make things look like monsters. For example, the oarfish could concivably be called a "sea serpent".


These things can get fucking huge, usually around 10ft up to maybe 26ft or even an unconfirmed 36ft, as well as look like _that_.
There's also this crazy virus called the _Shope papilloma virus_ in rabbits that can cause them to grow horn-like protrusions, possibly leading to the myth of the jackalope.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 2, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I feel like most kids who were on the Internet around the rise of YouTube, say around 2010-ish, had at least a passing interest in Cryptids. Because who doesn't love stories about monsters, after all?
> Anyways, the closest I come to being a True & Honest Believer is that there is probably enough weird things in the ocean that could wash up, and enough conditions that could make things look like monsters. For example, the oarfish could concivably be called a "sea serpent".
> 
> View attachment 1890386
> ...


I think mis-identification is the awnser more often than not. People tend to try and lace unknown things into known categories, and if you had never seen an oarfish, but you had heard legends of sea serpents, than to make sense of what you had seen, you say you've seen a serpent. 
Also drunk people.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 2, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> I think mis-identification is the awnser more often than not. People tend to try and lace unknown things into known categories, and if you had never seen an oarfish, but you had heard legends of sea serpents, than to make sense of what you had seen, you say you've seen a serpent.
> Also drunk people.


To be fair, if I was just chilling in the ocean and an oarfish swam past, my first instinct would probably be ‘fucking monster’ even though I know what one looks like.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Feb 2, 2021)

I generally ascribe to the notion that if a couple people see it then it's two crazies but if a lot of people see it there is probably something there even if its being misinterpreted.

Like in the case of big foot. People have been seeing that bitch for years, so I think there must be something people are seeing. But I tend to error on weird bear that walks oddly in the area more than giant ape man. The ones that I get interested in are things like the missing411 cases where small children report being taken by "wolf-men" or "bear-man" because children that age probably don't enough to lie about a bigfootesque creature so it makes me believe more that they saw something outside of our general accepted knowledge.


----------



## Puff (Feb 2, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I feel like most kids who were on the Internet around the rise of YouTube, say around 2010-ish, had at least a passing interest in Cryptids. Because who doesn't love stories about monsters, after all?
> Anyways, the closest I come to being a True & Honest Believer is that there is probably enough weird things in the ocean that could wash up, and enough conditions that could make things look like monsters. For example, the oarfish could concivably be called a "sea serpent".
> 
> View attachment 1890386
> ...


Hell, there are only a few known photos and videos of live oarfish to this day.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 2, 2021)

Calandrino said:


> I really, really, really like this image.
> 
> View attachment 1890270
> 
> Rargh, I'm el chupacabra! Imma get you!


He's playing the air piano!

Cryptids are 99% fake and gay but kickass otherwise (colossal squid and other later proven to be real creatures are the 1%).  Small town cryptids are some of the coolest out there.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 3, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> The one cryptid that fascinated me was the "giant anaconda" that was photographed in the Belgian Congo in 1959 by a decorated WW II pilot (Remy Van Lierde, who has his own wikipedia article for his service).
> 
> View attachment 1890129
> 
> ...


I think it's real but it's very hard to properly judge distance and proportions in these old photographs, so it's easy to over-estimate size without some clear points of reference.

Kinda reminds me of De Loys' Ape, where the immediate reaction most people have is to assume that it's man-sized due to lack of reference and lowered eye level, but it's really just a propped up spider monkey.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 3, 2021)

I think bitcoin is a cryptic

, I've never seeeeeeen one.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Feb 3, 2021)

I used to love crytozoology in my teens and twenties. I always wondered what types of undiscovered animals could be found! What really got me into it was learning how animals like the platypus, gorilla, and panda were once considered near-mythical in the West. What else could be out there, I used to think.

Nowadays, I accept that most so-called cryptids are just already known animals who were misidentified or hoaxes altogether. It made me a little sad to abandon cryptozoology, because it filled me with a sense of wonder, but that's reality. There is still one picture that I'm curious about. It's this:





I haven't heard any updates about it, but apparently it may actually be a genuine previously-unknown sea creature. However, I wouldn't be too surprised if this was just a hoax or misidentification.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 3, 2021)

I always fall for skinwalker traps. Its all so tiresome.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 3, 2021)

SuudsuAddict said:


> There is still one picture that I'm curious about. It's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The going theory on the Corfu creature seems to be that it's a discarded boat bumper that got swept into the cave and just kinda bopped around in there. Bad image quality and surface distortion did the rest.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Feb 3, 2021)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> The going theory on the Corfu creature seems to be that it's a discarded boat bumper that got swept into the cave and just kinda bopped around in there. Bad image quality and surface distortion did the rest.
> View attachment 1892641


Thank you for sharing that! Yep, cryptids really are nothing but misidentifications or hoaxes.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey kiwis, wanna have a meet up in the deep woods? Definitely not a skinwalker Haha


----------



## Aidan (Feb 4, 2021)

I'd love to meet up in the deep woods. We should bring some axes and chop down some trees while listening to loud music and littering a lot, too! Skinwalkers aren't real, guys, let's go.



Calandrino said:


> I really, really, really like this image.
> 
> View attachment 1890270
> 
> Rargh, I'm el chupacabra! Imma get you!



This is born from peak cryptid times where almost everything was tied into grays. Many of the cow mutilations, especially in Texas, got overlapped with Chupacabra mythos and so it was fun to read.
I used to be way into this stuff because you get real life creepypasta and the guessing game of "does this person actually believe their own story?" 
Cow mutilations are still something I find interesting. Sure some wacko young adults/cultists can explain some of them, but there was a strange consistency across the country on the mutilated cows and it was so notable that even the feds got involved but never came up with anything worthwhile. Linda Howe, who was often on Art Bell's Coast to Coast AM, would update on her findings as she went around the country and that was always fun. If I remember right, most farmers didn't necessarily blame aliemz but they were very weirded out by it. There was some phenomena for awhile where farmers in the midwest were reporting black helicopters being spotted the evening of the mutilation, which I think is what kicked off the theory that the military was conducting experiments on livestock.

It was always fun, if anything.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 4, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Hey kiwis, wanna have a meet up in the deep woods? Definitely not a skinwalker Haha


"First of all, I'm 1/64th Navajo"
"I was hiking alone in the woods at night"
"Suddenly, I smelled rotting meat"
"I heard the voice of my grandma, but it sounded... distorted, like it was coming from an old radio"
"Then I saw it. It looked like a zombie with antlers"
"I ran, with the creature right behind me"
"Somehow, I got away"


----------



## Aidan (Feb 4, 2021)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> "First of all, I'm 1/64th Navajo"
> "I was hiking alone in the woods at night"
> "Suddenly, I smelled rotting meat"
> "I heard the voice of my grandma, but it sounded... distorted, like it was coming from an old radio"
> ...


This reminds me of the /k/ greentext where a guy was near some big concrete slab and had an elaborate skinwalker story where he shot at it with his AK in his STALKER larp, then some anon did the "I recognize that spot..." and it ended up being right by a busy highway or something.
Anons can't even walk 100ft from civilization to get good skinwalker story pics.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 4, 2021)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> "First of all, I'm 1/64th Navajo"
> "I was hiking alone in the woods at night"
> "Suddenly, I smelled rotting meat"
> "I heard the voice of my grandma, but it sounded... distorted, like it was coming from an old radio"
> ...


I'm also a 5'2 wahmin so you know im badass and independent


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Mar 2, 2021)

Parabreakdown does short debunking videos, has some good stuff once in a while.


----------



## redcoloured (Jul 8, 2022)

I don't know where else to post this, so I'll revive this dead thread. Coyote Peterson, a retard known for getting bit by animals for the amusement of children unearthed an alleged bigfoot skull in British Columbia.


It could be a hoax by him, a prank that someone placed there years ago, or a corpse of a gorilla that some rich Vancouver chink dumped after he got sick of taking care of it. 
Whether or not it is real is not important, the notable thing is how he reacted, by keeping it secret and smuggling it over the border at significant personal risk. He could get in serious legal trouble from Canada for admitting to smuggle a skull, even if it's just a gorilla skull. His channel is also doing fine, his videos average out to 1 million views each, so risking his credibility for a silly bigfoot larp would be an odd choice to make.
Some more pictures from his post instragram post:


----------



## Hallucinogenic Penguin (Jul 8, 2022)

redcoloured said:


> I don't know where else to post this, so I'll revive this dead thread. Coyote Peterson, a retard known for getting bit by animals for the amusement of children unearthed an alleged bigfoot skull in British Columbia.
> View attachment 3469596
> It could be a hoax by him, a prank that someone placed there years ago, or a corpse of a gorilla that some rich Vancouver chink dumped after he got sick of taking care of it.
> Whether or not it is real is not important, the notable thing is how he reacted, by keeping it secret and smuggling it over the border at significant personal risk. He could get in serious legal trouble from Canada for admitting to smuggle a skull, even if it's just a gorilla skull. His channel is also doing fine, his videos average out to 1 million views each, so risking his credibility for a silly bigfoot larp would be an odd choice to make.
> ...


100% a Gorilla skull. Even has the cranial ridge which is the attachment for the powerful facial muscles.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Jul 8, 2022)

If bigfoots are buying gorilla skulls on ebay and burying them we need to reconsider some assumptions


----------

